
Show HN: A highly customizable Gauge component built with Canvas API, Angular 4 - ashish-chopra
https://github.com/ashish-chopra/ngx-gauge
======
ashish-chopra
You can download, install with Angular CLI as well as any custom project
structure with Angular 4+. Free to use with MIT license.

Like, subscribe, fork, comment or raise an issue if you found any. Official
website is under construction.

------
epenance
Your demo link is broken but looks very cool, good job!

